# Bullydog GT



## Ryan2005 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just got a bullydog and having trouble finding a fuse to use for the power, i tested all of the 10,15 amp fuses key off and they all seem to be still on, if anybody that has a bullydog installed in a 05 altima and found a fuse that works let me know thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you check the fuses inside the car or the ones in the engine compartment? Ignition sourced fuses are typically in the fuse box under the dashboard.


----------



## Ryan2005 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes it says ign beside some fuses in the dashboard fuse box chart, but i tested them and they still lit up. Not sure if its my tester or if they are always on


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure what you are using for a tester, but a simple, 12v test light would work best. Some things have to be shut off with the key "off" or the battery would run down overnight!


----------

